# My Graduation Speech



## Harris_Karsch (Jun 23, 2010)

It's not cube related, but I still think you guys will enjoy this:


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 23, 2010)

best. speach. ever
there are a few parts i couldnt quite make out what you were saying tho.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 23, 2010)

I like how your 
*Last Sign In:*
--1 month ago
yet this was uploaded less than a day ago.


----------



## Forte (Jun 23, 2010)

<3 Harris


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 23, 2010)

Epic


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 23, 2010)

I was laughing the whole time. Mostly at the single ladies thing


----------



## Anthony (Jun 23, 2010)

I really didn't think you could top your 'Single Ladies' performance.
I'm pleasantly surprised to see that you definitely did.

Have fun at Cornell.


----------



## Toad (Jun 23, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I really didn't think you could top your 'Single Ladies' performance.
> I'm pleasantly surprised to see that you definitely did.
> 
> Have fun at Cornell.



This.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 23, 2010)

Funniest thing eVarr.


----------



## Harris_Karsch (Jun 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Have fun at Cornell.



That reminds me. I'm going to restart Cornell Cubing! I should make a post about that. After June 30th, when the Princeton waitlist officially closes... haha.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 24, 2010)

Harris_Karsch said:


> That reminds me. I'm going to restart Cornell Cubing! I should make a post about that.


Hmm, Prabhat and Lei Du should still be there if you are looking for a lead. Probably a couple others. Oh, and Dan Lo.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 24, 2010)

Very cool and entertaining speech! I'm sure if that speech was given at my graduation a lot of people would love it. Especially with all the Pokemon references, so many people still play that at my school.=)
Great job!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 24, 2010)

had i seen this speech before my graduation, i totally would have worked harder to be valedictorian, just so i could deliver a portion of this speech xD

def. wish our valedictorian didnt have to talk about tests in monotone the whole time...


----------

